# SED Rate



## khumphries (May 21, 2009)

My general practice physician occasionally sends a Medicare patient for a SED rate.  Does anyone know what diagnose Medicare needs to pay for a SED rate?


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 21, 2009)

*Sed Rate*

Here's the LCD for sed rate

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=25639&lcd_version=22&show=all


----------



## pamtienter (May 21, 2009)

I don't seen a Lab NCD for this so it would probably be paid and maybe they randomly audit to make sure they are submitted with medically necessary diagnoses?

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/index_section.asp?from2=index_section.asp&ncd_sections=40&


----------

